# cat pregnancy



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Right hi people ive got a few question my cat is pregnant and i just want to clear a few things up tonight well just recently she was trying to get in to my wardrobe but decided nkt to so she walked off and made a meow 
She has also recently been eating alot more than normal is this the signs she hasnt got long before her babies arrive?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds like she wants to nest in your wardrobe, one of my old moggies did this  I'd suggest clearing out your wardrobe, putting a cardboard box inside, put blankets in the box and make sure you keep the door open


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Her places keep changing now shes under my daughters bed


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Have you any idea when she was allowed outside? Cats are pregnant for approx 65 days

Have you got a kittening box set up for her? I also confine mine to one room when they are nearly due, so they know where to go and aren't stressed trying to find a place


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

She was outside alot during xmas and new year so i really havent got a clue. I have sorted stuff out for her when she finally wants to go in to labour there is plenty of places she can go. I just may have to lock her in with me at nightimes now


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

If she was ut allot over christmas and new year you prob have about another 3 weeks before they are born but with the sound of things and the way she is acting i would think she could have gotten pregnant before this and she isn't far of having them, how big is she ? Don't lock her in your room with you at night if she doesn't want to settle in there as this will stress her, queens will look here there are everywhere before they make their final choice and you need to let her have the kittens where she decides she feels the safest.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Shes fairly big


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_has she had kittens before or is this the first time._


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

This is her second unfortunately


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

can you see the kittens moving? Kitten movement is normally at 7 weeks pregnant.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im lost for words


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Not really


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Well how does it happen twice  if your responsible.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Twice....mmmm ive obviously missed something, going to have a coffee and wake up.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Good idea cc think im going to log out


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Because shes such a small cat maybe im thinking shes far more gone than she actually is. The one main night which she stayed out for quite a while is new years eve


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

when you can see movement of kittens this would give you an idea of when they are due.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

She will be getting done after and yes i am responsible i wasnt here at the time my mate was looking after her and im against getting these kittens aborted thank you. And i would mind if you dont judge me


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you cc


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Done some dates for you.
If your girl was mated 25th december she will be due 28th february.
if mated 1st january she will be due 7th march.
so i would start to keep an eye on her more between those dates, sadly you wont know if feb or march is the time but normally 3 days before birth you will notice dried milk on the teats.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Okay thank you cc i will keep an eye on her and maybe have some more info for you wednesday after the vets


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If you do get worried during labour, doesnt matter what time even 2am i can give you my number and talk you through whats happening, after all we all like a safe delivery.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw thank you that would be really nice and yes we do like a safe delivery


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_also try very hard not to let her escape and get outside, or she may give birth outside.remember there is usually someone on here if you need any help or advise when she is having them._


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh thank you and yes she wont be going outside shes grounded


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> Shes fairly big





tigerboo said:


> Because shes such a small cat maybe im thinking shes far more gone than she actually is. The one main night which she stayed out for quite a while is new years eve


  

By the way, even if you plan to have your cat be an indoor cat you should still get her spayed for her own health. I think it's an 80% chance of getting uterine cancer, and a increase in the chance of breast cancer as well.

Someone else will clarify the health risks, but if you have any other indoor cats that aren't spayed or know anyone who does, then please let them know the risks to their cats' health and advise them to get them spayed. Stops unwanted pregnancies too.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you and yes she will be done straight after well when the babies are weaned


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

tigerboo said:


> She will be getting done after and yes i am responsible i wasnt here at the time my mate was looking after her and im against getting these kittens aborted thank you. And i would mind if you dont judge me


If she had been neutered ASAP it would have been before conception and implantation - before she actually got pregnant. Before there were any kittens.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

tigerboo said:


> Thank you and yes she will be done straight after well when the babies are weaned


She might well come into call before they are weaned and be desparate to get out. Ask your vet how early they will neuter the kittens, if it's 6 months ask round over vets and make sure whoever homes them knows where and when to get them neutered. Females can come into call as early as 4 months old.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

They do the kittens at 6 months no earlier


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

There is advice on how to find a vet that neuters early in your area on the link below. You can just enter your postcode and it gives you the vets in your area.

Find an Early Neutering Vet


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks very much i will look in to it


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

Don't let her out whilst she's feeding the babies as she could get pregnant again.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I wont like i said shes grounded


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi guys just to let you all know i will be able to confirm tigers pregnancy as of tomorrow


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi you lovely people the vet has said toger jas a week or two to go


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thanks for the update, keep us posted, good luck._


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you and i will do


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Did the vet give you any indication on how many kittens to expect?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

No she didnt


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Will be a surprise then.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

It sure will i just hope shes ok with the labour


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Tigers belly you can just make it out


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ready to pop.
Are we doing bets on this litter, if so i say 3 kittens.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Im going to say 4 my oh thinks 5


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Ready to pop.
> Are we doing bets on this litter, if so i say 3 kittens.


i'll have a go at this one next wednesday four kittens. wonder if this one will keep us guessing like tabitha did


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Okay three but another week and 2 days


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh god i hope not lol


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Im thinking another week aswell bless her


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope its not another Tabitha, never got any house work done for ages always at the laptop.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh my i hope not. She seems quite relaxed on the sofa here


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I say 4 and 10 day.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How many days before xmas did she go outside.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Not that many


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Knowing my luck it will either be on valentines day which would be nice or my daughters birthday the 16th or in the week that my kids are off school which will all be nice really. Now i know she hasnt got long im trying not to go out as much in the day time


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

How many did she have first time? I am guessing a singleton in 15 days.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

She had 4 the first time


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

OK, my bet is 3 kittens born on 22nd feb.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I have heard they have more kittens in the second litter is that allways true?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Not a clue I am afraid. Would just be less strain on mum if she only had 1 or 2.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not at all true, she will have as many as she has.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh thank god for that it got me worrying.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well not to worry you but she could have less or more lol.
My girl looked like a bus and only had 1 kitten, another girl i didnt think looked that big but she was a big girl anyway and she had 8 babies.
so you never can tell how many until you count after birth.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh my lol well i dont care if she has 1 or 8 as long as they are all healthy thats all that matters to me


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

tigerboo said:


> I have heard they have more kittens in the second litter is that allways true?


tabitha was dumped with 3 kittens and got pregnant again. she went on to have 5 in her next litter. but this is the only experience of pregnancy i have had with cats so don't know if it is always the same. my have always been spayed/neutered and tabitha was done when the kittens were about 7 weeks old


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

tigerboo said:


> Oh my lol well i dont care if she has 1 or 8 as long as they are all healthy thats all that matters to me


Hope for one, less of a burden that way


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well your girl doesnt need to beat my litter thats not due on 27th feb, for the 2nd time she didnt take. Maybe 3rd time lucky or give up and just coo over everybody elses kittens.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Hope for one, less of a burden that way


one or two is a pain with the girls often rejecting them as it's not enough to keep their interest also calling soon after birth.

I know of only a couple of girls who've successfully raised a singleton properly.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My girl last year only had one kitten born, she was ok for 2 weeks then got fed up so needed handrearing, another girl who had one was fine but it is always a worry with just the one kitten.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I never realised this;iv had two singleton litters one girl adored had kit the other got fed up after 5 weeks and was stroppy with the kit.That was our little gypsy so she has had no mum around since 5 week old thats probably why she is soo loveable with me and totally bonkers.

There is no sucking issues either with her.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I still think she will have 4


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

In my cat experience`s Iv always been blessed with 4, 5 and 9 kittens in a litter!! Im hoping molly will do herself proud too!

Hope all goes well!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw thank you


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Just a quick update tiger is still pregnant and doesnt look like she will be having them any yime soon


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I cant believe tiger has not had her babies yet


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tigerboo said:


> I cant believe tiger has not had her babies yet


good things come to those who wait


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

They sure do. Heres a few photos of her just now


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wow her belly has grown since the last photo


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

It sure has


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That is a big belly, has she started nesting yet?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

She occassionally likes going in my cupboards if there accidently left open but i have made a few nesting places for her but she wont go in them


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i had put together several nesting boxes for tabitha and she seemed interested at first but then left them alone. in case you don't know the story behind her, she was dumped with a litter of kittens and appeared to be quite heavily pregnant from the day she turned up here. she was pregnant, but must have literally just got caught when i took her in as it took 9 weeks and 1 day until she gave birth. for weeks we all thought she was going to give birth at any time but when the day came i knew straight away. she didn't leave my side. everytime i moved she followed me and wanted to be fussed constantly. suddenly she got in her nesting box and lay down having her tummy stroked. within minutes she got up, the mucus plug came away and she let out one almighty meow. the next minute the first kitten arrived and all 5 were born in less than an hour. this is my only experience of a cat giving birth but i truly think you will know when she is ready - i certainly did anyway. good luck and i hope when the time comes everything goes smoothly. can't wait to see pictures when they finally arrive


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw thank you yes i knew with her first litter when it was time as she meowed but not one i had heard before if that makes sense so hopefylly she will do the same so i can guide her in to the living room in her bed as its big enough


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Just a quick update on tiger shes stopped eating as much as she was so hopefully not long now


----------

